# Public transport from Abu Dhabi to Oman



## Nathan89 (May 5, 2013)

Hi there, 

I need to renew my visa by going to Oman by the 7th of May. Anyone know if it's possible to do so by Bus and Taxi? Also what would the costs be like? 

I know taxi would be much more expensive than taking a bus.


----------

